# 2011 Summer Workshop on the Conservation Biology of Amphibians



## Jeff (May 21, 2009)

Anyone with an interest in amphibians should be able to enjoy themselves at Highlands Biological Station. A cross-post from the NCPARC mailing list: 



> 2011 SUMMER COURSES AND WORKSHOPS
> AT THE HIGHLANDS BIOLOGICAL STATION
> 
> The Highlands Biological Station, an inter-institutional research center of the University of North Carolina, is offering its 2011 series of summer courses and workshops that can be taken for undergraduate OR graduate credit toward your academic program. The following list of field-based courses and workshops are focused on the diversity of organisms in the region with special emphasis on identification and collection techniques as well as principles of evolution, ecology and conservation. Scholarships, Grants-in-aid of research for graduate students, and summer internships also available. Highlands, North Carolina, is located in the southern Blue Ridge Mountains, at an average elevation about 3,800 feet, and situated near the Nantahala National Forest, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Cherokee Indian Reservation, Appalachian Trail, and the Blue Ridge Parkway. For more information and to apply, visit Welcome to the Highlands Biological Station! <http://www.wcu.edu/hbs> , email [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> or call 828-526-2602.
> ...


----------

